# Regulator leaking?



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I purchased a pressurized CO2 system a few weeks ago (JBJ regulator, 5# tank from welding supply store). When I got it home I followed the directions that came with the regulator (half a dozen rotations with teflon tape around the bottle's outlet, plastic washers inset, etc.).

My question is, why did the tank run out today? I noticed it was going a little slow earlier today, so I turned up the needle valve a millimeter or two. When I got home it was all gone, and the solenoid was hot to the touch (never checked it before--might this be normal? or just a result of the tank running out?) I checked the psi maybe a week ago--750. Today--0.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure this implies a leak in the fitting between the regulator and the bottle, or possibly between the bottle and the solenoid. I tightened it pretty darn tight last time. Do I need to use more teflon on the next bottle or what?


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Error, 6 wraps of teflon tape should do the trick. You really have to gently clamp down on the wrench for a tight fit as I found out too running out of a 5gal container in 2 dys hehe...I was lazy and didn't do this either the first time: make some soapy solution and put the bubbles over all the connections. If there's any leaks, you'll see the bubbles popping. real easy to find leaks this way.

good luck!

chris


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I never use teflon tape, and I don't have any leaks. If the washer is in place and its screwed down tight then you may have a leak. Spray water around all the connectings and on the tubing and look for leaks. Call JBJ, send it back, they will give you a new one. Solenoids usually are pretty warm to the touch.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

The same result can come from a leak at any hose connection. I wrap each connection with wire and twist to ensure a leak proof connectiion. Then I check every connection with a water/detergent bubble test (use a brush to apply) to be sure no bubbles form.

I have had a 20# cylinder go dry in 1 week from a little leak at a hose barb.
You do not need teflon tape. The plastic or fiber washer you can get at the filling place is supposed to fully seal the main joint at the butt joint (flange face). Taping the threads does not seal the area around the neck of the regulator and the nut and can actually encourage leakage as you can't tighten the flange contact area as much.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay, I did the soapy water check after losing ANOTHER bottle. The threaded post that comes from the bottom of the bottle pressure guage is leaking where it meets the main cylinder from the bottle.

What do I do now? I know someone said JBJ will take it back, but I don't have the receipt.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Just for further reference, I've heard teflon tape could completely destroy a regulator if a small fragment of it gets sucked up into it. I used teflon my first time through but am going to remove it when I have to replace my co2 cylinder.

Matt


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check in your yellow pages for a fire extinguisher company nearby. I bought both my tanks from a local company, and I know they also have the ability to repair the tanks.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry, I was unclear.

The regulator is leaking, at the screw joint between the bottle pressure guage and the cylinder that screws on to the bottle.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Could you remove it, apply some "pipe dope" and put it back on? 

I know Milwaukee glues the hell out of their connections, and it's practically impossible to take it apart, but not sure about JBJ. If it's removeable, then it's a pretty easy fix.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I exchanged the malfunctioning one with the dealer yesterday.

The new one seems to be working correctly.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I work with gas cylinders on a daily basis in my lab. You need to use teflon tape or other sealent on all NPT type connections. CO2 cylinders will use the washer between the regulator and bottle. Most other tanks use a compression joint (no washer).


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Nah, it was just a small leak at the guage. The soap test was negative at the main connection without teflon. The washers seem to work.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

*regulator*

my regulator uses 2 white washers they are very important and they usually go in a certain way and i never heard of a regulator getting hot to touch but im a newbie what do i know...lol my regulator or solenoid its cold not even warm.i would send it back


----------

